# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] Why not me - Enrique Iglesias

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Escaping nights without you with shadows on the wall
My mind is running wild tryin hard not to fall
You told me that you love me but say I’m just a friend
my heart is broken up into pieces

Cos i know i’ll never free my soul
it’s trapped between true love and being alone
When my eyes are closed the greatest story told
I woke and my dreams are shattered here on the floor

Why oh why tell me why not me
Why oh why we were meant to be
Baby i know i could be all you need
Why oh why oh why

I wanna love you
if you only knew how much i love you
So why not me

The day after tomorrow I’ll still be around
To catch you when you fall and ever let you down
you say that we’re forever our love will never end
I’ve tried to come up but it’s drowning me to know
you’ll never feel my soul
It’s trapped between true love and being alone
when my eyes are closed the greatest story told
i woke and my dreams are shattered here on the floor

Tell me baby why oh why tell me why not me
Why oh why we were meant to be
Baby i know i could be all you need
why oh why oh why

I wanna love you
if you only knew how much i love you
So why not me

You won’t ever know
How far we can go
You won’t ever know
How far we can go (go)

Why oh why tell me why not me
why oh why we were meant to be
Baby I know I could be all you need
Why oh why oh why

Why oh why tell me why not me
Why oh why we were meant to be
Baby I know I could be all you need
Why oh why oh why oh why

I wanna love you
If you only knew how much I love you
so why not me
(why not me, why not me)


_Thoát khỏi đêm dài không có hình bóng em trên bức tường
Tâm trí anh hỗn độn, cố không gục ngã
Em đã nói em yêu anh nhưng nhưng chỉ là bạn thôi
Trái tim anh tan vỡ thành từng mảnh

Bởi vì anh biết tâm hồn anh không thể tự do
Băn khoăn giữa tình yêu thực sự hay cô đơn mình anh?
Khi khép hàng mi thì câu chuyện tuyệt vời lại hiện ra
Anh tỉnh dậy và những giấc mơ rơi vỡ tan..

Tại sao ôi tại sao lại không phải là anh?
Tại sao ôi tại sao chúng ta không thuộc về nhau
Em yêu anh biết anh có thể là tất cả những gì em cần
Tại sao Tại sao ôi Tại sao?

Anh muốn yêu em
Giá như em biết rằng anh yêu em biết nhường nào
Vì vậy tại sao không chọn anh?

Ngày mai kia anh vẫn sẽ ở quanh em
Để nâng bước khi em gục ngã, sẽ không khiến em buồn bã
Em nói rằng ta bên nhau, tình yêu ta là mãi mãi
Anh đã cố gắng thật nhiều nhưng rồi thất vọng khi biết em sẽ chẳng bao giờ hiểu cho lòng anh
Băn khoăn giữa tình yêu thực sự hay cô đơn mình anh?
Khi khép hàng mi thì câu chuyện tuyệt vời lại hiện ra
Anh tỉnh dậy và những giấc mơ rơi vỡ tan..

Hãy nói cho anh, em yêu, tại sao ôi tại sao không phải là anh
Tại sao ôi tại sao chúng ta không thuộc về nhau
Em yêu anh biết anh có thể là tất cả những gì em cần
Tại sao Tại sao ôi Tại sao?

Anh muốn yêu em
Giá như em biết rằng anh yêu em biết nhường nào
Vì vậy tại sao không chọn anh?

Em sẽ chẳng bao giờ biết
Chúng ta có thể tiến xa nhường nào
Em sẽ chẳng bao giờ hay
Chúng ta có thế tiến xa biết bao

Hãy nói cho anh, em yêu, tại sao ôi tại sao không phải là anh
Tại sao ôi tại sao chúng ta không thuộc về nhau
Em yêu anh biết anh có thể là tất cả những gì em cần
Tại sao Tại sao ôi Tại sao?

Anh muốn yêu em
Giá như em biết rằng anh yêu em biết nhường nào
Vì vậy tại sao không chọn anh?_

----------

